# WolfSnow here.



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome. this will get confusing!

1. wax-used to create friction which makes you go faster

2. powder-fresh, soft snow. its the best.

3. shredding-term we use to sound cool. means tearin' up the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

welcome! 

good luck on your lesson. Remember, you will fall - a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

it's Dr.Jekyll and Mr.Hide :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> *Snowolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *Wolfsnow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


i miss those commercials haha


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> *Snowolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *Wolfsnow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


Lol who is who?
Thanks guys Martock only has 1 run open, out of seven. So i hope i do get my lesson this week, a few other people my age ride too so i can get some help from then when it snows.

*-WolfSnow*


----------

